# where to get appliques made?



## skust (Jun 13, 2007)

I want to offer distressed applique as a type or decoration on t shirts and sweats. Does anyone know who does this or how it can be done. You see lots of 
it at resorts or retail stores but almost nothing for schools.

thanks for you help.


----------



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: applique*

I'm also interested!


----------



## Fisher (Sep 4, 2007)

making an applique digitizing file first; then let the embroidery shop sew it for your T-shirt. that's all.

Lydia


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I have used www.stahls.com with great luck. ...... JB


----------



## appliques_19 (Mar 4, 2009)

Try --> www.midwestpunch.com


----------



## skust (Jun 13, 2007)

Thanks, based on someones suggestion I started using Midwest Punch and they have been great so far! I would highly recommend them.


----------



## holcomb (Dec 5, 2007)

Try Apex, 877-935-7766.


----------



## uncletee (Feb 25, 2007)

we use a product called subliflock from johnson plastics, we can sublimate on it then cut it out and iron it on, the patch will last longer then the shirt. we use this when we do cotton shirts. looks really good. good luck


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

What is *distressed* applique? I've heard of regular applique before but not distressed.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

DeviantPromos said:


> What is *distressed* applique? I've heard of regular applique before but not distressed.


Generally it is an applique that has a frayed look around the edge. You sew it to the shirt with a running stitch away from the edge of the applique so that the edge of the applique will fray when it is washed.


----------



## DeviantPromos (Mar 2, 2009)

lizziemaxine said:


> Generally it is an applique that has a frayed look around the edge. You sew it to the shirt with a running stitch away from the edge of the applique so that the edge of the applique will fray when it is washed.


Thanks Jane.


----------



## Joshisskinny (Jul 13, 2009)

I've also had good luck Worldwide Impressions, 502-245-1653, for distressed applique as well as reverse applique.


----------



## Bcool (Jul 20, 2009)

I do custome applique at my shop.

We get our products from Identity for Textiles | Stahls' ID


----------



## Joshisskinny (Jul 13, 2009)

Worldwide Impressions


----------



## DSetchel (Apr 10, 2010)

By distressed applique, you are talking about the Abercromie look with the frayed edges. This is done with a laser. You sew the fabric to either the top or back of the shirts and then cut it with the laser to get the distressed look in either regular or reverse applique. We do this on a contract basis with our laser in our NC plant. 
We would be more than happy to help anyone looking to offer this but not ready for the big laser investment yet.

David Setchel
Quality Embroidery qerev.com


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

We started using Midwest Punch also for distressed appliques. So far so good. Is there anyone else out there who also makes distressed appliques?


----------



## DSetchel (Apr 10, 2010)

Quality Embroidery in NC is a great place to get this done. With 200 heads of embroidery and multiple lasers, they are able to do large orders as well as small ones. Great turn and the price does not break the bank like some companies are trying to do. Give them a try 3362432340


----------



## AppliqueDude (Nov 24, 2010)

We use Midwest Punch also. Their product is very nice. Sometimes they ship a little slower than I like but that has not happened in a while. 

I have looked at other companies to buy wholesale appliques where they ship the applique cut outs to us so WE can do the embrodiery here the best company is midwest punch. They have some pictures on their web site. Go to www.midwestpunch.com and check it out.
Applique Dude


----------

